# TiVo app working on modded fire tablet



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Because it was so cheap, I got a amazon Fire 7 inch tablet on prime day to experiment with. One afternoon of googling things on the xda forums later, and I have all the amazon software stripped out, and CyanogenMod installed, and much to my amazement after all the hackery, the TiVo app installs and runs fine. I was able to stream shows off my Roamio no problem.

It could easily be my favorite tablet if it wasn't for the pitiful screen resolution (but that is also one of the reasons it is so cheap .


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo offers a version of the app in the Amazon store, so there is no need to hack the Fire just to get TiVo support.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo offers a version of the app in the Amazon store, so there is no need to hack the Fire just to get TiVo support.


I didn't hack it to get TiVo support, I hacked it to get the amazon ecosystem off of it,
I was just surprised to find the TiVo app worked despite all the hacks .

My full hacking experience can be found here:

http://tomhorsley.com/hardware/fire/firenote.html


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

The Amazon ecosystem is easy to ignore and probably even less invasive than Google/full Android/Alphabet. And don't tell us that after all your efforts you are using Chrome as your browser on the tablet. That would have made eliminating the Amazon eco system utterly ironic. Gmail even more evil. However, glad the tablet meets your standards and is working with TiVo app, but that is not surprising.


----------

